# Brown spot on leaf



## Danielparry (Oct 4, 2020)

Ive got this paph it has been abit neglacted, left outside
I bought it in and trying to revive it abit'
I noticed it has a brown spot on the new leaf coming through should it be cut out or is it ok?
Ive had to trim a few other leaves down aswell. Not much left of the plant but im trying to fix it up


----------



## Danielparry (Oct 4, 2020)

1


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2020)

it looks like a bacterial of fungal infection. Id watch the new leaf very closely. If any hint of spread cut it out. Apply cinnamon powder to the cuts. Less water and more air movement - for prevention.


----------



## Danielparry (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok thanks i cut it off just to make sure,
Ill keep an eye on it and hope i fix the problem


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2020)

goodluck. remember to fix the growing conditions!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 7, 2020)

Could just get in there and spray some orchid-safe copper spray now ----- just in case. And have some other systematics ready too - just in case.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 7, 2020)

yes, you could.


----------

